# OMG A new CROSSOVER FIGHITNG game from CAPCOM!



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2008)

*OMG A new CROSSOVER FIGHITNG game from CAPCOM! *VID INCLUDED**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHouP4u6odM

*Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Cross Generation of Heroes*

According to translations, it is going to play like Marvel versus Series. Super jumps, hyper combos, tags, counters, assists, you name it!

Confirmed characters so far are Ryu, Chun-Li, Ken "Eagle" (Gachaman/G-Force/Battle of the Planets), and Casshern. Here's hoping for Samurai Pizza Cats, Superbook, Amaterasu, and Dante!

The graphics are cel-shaded "3D" in a 2D playing field, not sprites sadly. Although I don't mind it, as it is in a 2D field, and 3D graphics are there for the sake of avoiding the "sprite mirror" effect.


----------



## Dyluck (May 23, 2008)

I hope to god that Firebrand is in it.


----------



## Istanbul (May 23, 2008)

Which system will it be on?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2008)

So far it's only in arcade.

The lack of HD means it can go to PS2/Wii.

*crosses fingers for Speed, Ammy, a Super Book cast member, and Capt. Commando*


----------



## Devo (May 23, 2008)

I saw Servbots in that screenshot. That had best not be the only Megaman stage in the game and there had better be Megaman characters to play as too (Hopes for all the recurring characters from the X series).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2008)

Depends... I am seeing a possibility of Legends characters. One of the stages also shown Yattawan from Yattaman.


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2008)

HOLY SHIT.

YES.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 23, 2008)

HOLY HELL, must have! *hopes for Viewtiful Joe and Ammy*


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (May 23, 2008)

I certainly hope that Mega Man and Zero will be in this. On another note, this is the best news that I have heard since I actually saw this on Kotaku. Hope it'll be available for the Wii, though. >_>


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 23, 2008)

OMG Karas plzzzzzzz


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Karas do want!


----------



## kitetsu (May 24, 2008)

It's in 3D.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 24, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> It's in 3D.



Actually 3d models on a 2d plane.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 24, 2008)

^That.

As long as it plays in 2D I don't mind.

DAMN IT! IT NEEDS FLYING HOUSE JESUS AND SUPER BOOK MOSES!


----------



## Kirbizard (May 25, 2008)

OMG! <(O_O)>


My hopes for characters include Tron Bonne, Dante and Karas. =3

Oh! Maybe even Albert Wesker! <(<.<)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 26, 2008)

Don't forget SAMURAI PIZZA CATS!

lol I thought Evangelion would be available until I realized it was GAINAX property.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 26, 2008)

Famitsu Page with screenshot overload! The Supers look so damn good... >.<

http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1215298_1124.html


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 27, 2008)

Yeah. Gotta love Gatchaman Boomerang.


----------



## Project_X (May 27, 2008)

-GIGA GASP!- AMAZIN'! I can't wait! =D


----------



## Armaetus (May 27, 2008)

Pass.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 20, 2008)

New characters: Batsu of Rival Schools and Tekkaman.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome! Batsu is totally sweet! They need Hinata in there now and i'm set for Rival School characters!


----------



## c0nker (Jun 20, 2008)

BATSUUUUUUU!!!!

my god. this game is gonna own so hard ;~; and omg..samurai pizza cats? I certainly hope so! D: D: D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I'm glad people here actually know Batsu... and Rival Schools. :O


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 20, 2008)

Do not want.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 20, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, I'm glad people here actually know Batsu... and Rival Schools. :O



You kidding? Rival Schools is the shizz.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 21, 2008)

Well you know Talbain so that's a given. =3


----------



## Project_X (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm gettin' pumped, dunno about y'all. =D


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2008)

They need more RE chars appearing other than Jill from the last series...I'm gonna go play Marvel vs Capcom for my DC


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 22, 2008)

Most likely if they do they will put Leon.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 22, 2008)

Leon or Wesker. =O

They both look equally awesome. <(^-^)>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2008)

Wesker...for he can punch a Hunter and send it flying.
Punch a person...and send them flying across the room
hes no Captain Falcon...but close enough =3


----------



## Rifter (Jun 23, 2008)

If Leon is in there I'll be happy. Zero too, I miss him. (Why?! Why did you have to die?! BWAAAAAAAAAA)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 24, 2008)

Megaman and Zero both need to be in there.


----------



## duo2nd (Jun 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> New characters: Batsu of Rival Schools and Tekkaman.



No Tekkaman Blade? TT^TT

This game also needs Dante!


----------



## Bravo (Jun 25, 2008)

Aww... 

I'm not getting my hopes up until I see Yurika, Ran or Kyoko screenshots... or Guilty Gear characters.

Back to Arcana Heart I guess. :3


----------



## Yojimaru (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks promising, I just hope that this doesn't turn into a Japan exclusive like a certain other crossover between Namco and Capcom *mutter*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 25, 2008)

Well 99% it will be Japan-only because of Tatsunoko characters being licensed on different companies outside of Japan.


----------



## TKWolfman (Jun 26, 2008)

This looks pretty amazing!


----------



## Project_X (Jun 26, 2008)

So does anyone have a full Roster yet?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 27, 2008)

New characters leaked: Alex (Street Fighter 3) and Yatterman trio (Yatterman)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 28, 2008)

Niceness Alex, now Yang and Ibuki please!


----------



## Lukar (Jun 29, 2008)

If Crapcom puts in these three characters in this game, then I won't criticize them as much for screwing up several of their MegaMan Battle Network/Star Force games:


----------



## c0nker (Jun 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> New characters leaked: Alex (Street Fighter 3) and Yatterman trio (Yatterman)



....okay, I'm sold. as if i wasn't sold already... now i''m just... wow. ._. I'm pretty much complete, now. XD

ALEEEX x.x;


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I have a feeling a Megaman representative will be in the game, though it could end up coming from the DASH/Legends series.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, I have a feeling a Megaman representative will be in the game, though it could end up coming from the DASH/Legends series.




I hope not, we still need original Megaman like in the other crossover games so we can see that huge special of his in 3d.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jun 29, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I hope not, we still need original Megaman like in the other crossover games so we can see that huge special of his in 3d.


Classic Rockman got the original and also-classic MvC, and he's even getting his own WiiWare sequel. Let the poor DASH/Legends series get some love instead. I mean come on, the latest game in the series ended on an a note begging for a sequel back in 2000.

Also, Casshern and Tekkaman. \m/


----------



## Sift (Jun 29, 2008)

Goddamn. Hope they make more then like, 7 copies. I'm STILL looking for Marvel Vs Capcom 2 =_=;



DarkTalbain64 said:


> I hope not, we still need original Megaman like in the other crossover games so we can see that huge special of his in 3d.



Wouldn't worry to much, with megaman 9 on the way (or so I read) they'd most likely put him in to hype that up. Unless my sources are wrong and I end up looking like a complete idiot.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, I have a feeling a Megaman representative will be in the game, though it could end up coming from the DASH/Legends series.


...

I liked the Legends series... <(._.)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, I never said DASH/Legends is bad. =P

Now here's something from Capcom's site. Look at the silhouettes.






You can pretty much see Alex and Gan-chan, the one we discussed previously. Judging by the silhouettes you can also see Morrigan and Hurricane Polymer.

Now... at the dead center... *IS THAT DANTE?!*


----------



## Sift (Jun 29, 2008)

lol, I know it's not but how come when I saw Alex (I think) silhouettete I thought of Mayor Haggar?


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sure someone from Legends is certain. After the Servbot images it looks like Tron might make a comeback. XD

And that silhouette does have a similar pose to Dante...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 29, 2008)

How can you think of Mike Haggar when the pants is Alex's? XP

Also, for those who don't know Gan-chan.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 30, 2008)

It does look like Dante and Morrigan, wonder who else will be in. Need more!


----------



## Project_X (Jun 30, 2008)

Lord have mercy....Dante.....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 1, 2008)

Clearer pics taken from this: http://news.dengeki.com/elem/000/000/090/90472/


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2008)

Is that guy using a kendama?

FOUND YOUR WEAKNESS


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah Yatterman 1 uses kendama.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow...using a Kendama as a weapon?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2008)

PANCAKE TIME


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 1, 2008)

*EPIC Facepalm*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 1, 2008)

We got Bridget using yoyos. Why not a kendama?

FYI Yatterman 1 is the first kendama user in media. EAT THAT, GENIS.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> We got Bridget using yoyos. Why not a kendama?
> 
> FYI Yatterman 1 is the first kendama user in media. EAT THAT, GENIS.



I don't look stupid. Just startled on the new screen.

And you can't spell Genius right, smarty pants. >_<


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> We got Bridget using yoyos. Why not a kendama?
> 
> FYI Yatterman 1 is the first kendama user in media. EAT THAT, GENIS.



TAKIN' ME ON WITH MAGIC?



duo2nd said:


> I don't look stupid. Just startled on the new screen.
> 
> And you can't spell Genius right, smarty pants. >_<



Genis Sage was a character from Konami's Tales of Symphonia, who used a Kendama as a weapon. Primarily, he was a mage, though.

Also, FACE.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 1, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I hope not, we still need original Megaman like in the other crossover games so we can see that huge special of his in 3d.



........Three words: "Onimusha Blade Warroirs" =3
You see Megman Zero and Megaman EXE and their 3 specials. (EXE has the best specials! XD)


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> TAKIN' ME ON WITH MAGIC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.

Call me dumb or whatever. I prefer to die in shame.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 2, 2008)

Project_X said:


> ........Three words: "Onimusha Blade Warroirs" =3
> You see Megman Zero and Megaman EXE and their 3 specials. (EXE has the best specials! XD)



Hmm, may have to look that up.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 2, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Hmm, may have to look that up.



I have the game. It's like Smash Bros...only...CAPCOM-ier...XD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 2, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I have the game. It's like Smash Bros...only...CAPCOM-ier...XD



Like Power stone?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah! Just like Power Stone!

Only the BG isn't as hilarious...XD

If you get the game, you'll love the Hammer and Charge Beam. They both rock. =o


----------



## Lukar (Jul 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Genis Sage was a character from *Konami*'s Tales of Symphonia, who used a Kendama as a weapon. Primarily, he was a mage, though.
> 
> Also, FACE.








Namco-Bandai makes the uberly-awesome _Tales_ games. =3

FACE.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2008)

Why did I say Konami? I knew that it was Namco.

I was thinking of some other game, I guess.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why did I say Konami? I knew that it was Namco.
> 
> I was thinking of some other game, I guess.



xD


----------



## Sift (Jul 2, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Namco-Bandai makes the uberly-awesome _Tales_ games. =3
> 
> FACE.


I was like, about to nod off till I saw the OBJECTION. I woke back up laughing. Dammit xD


----------



## Lukar (Jul 2, 2008)

Sift said:


> I was like, about to nod off till I saw the OBJECTION. I woke back up laughing. Dammit xD



xD

JOO MUST STAY AWAKE!!! lolzelz


----------



## Sift (Jul 2, 2008)

Might as well hop back on the open beta for street fighter 2  HD blah blah blah xD
God I'm such a SF noob x3


Lukar said:


> xD
> 
> JOO MUST STAY AWAKE!!! lolzelz


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 2, 2008)

:| *Lost his sense of humor*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2008)

MOAR BUTTS?

Is this the new bandwagon?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 2, 2008)

What butts?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 2, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What butts?



The avatars he means.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh.

Anyway, next update is July 10. We might also get some vids since it's also the loketest day.

Anyway, a more zoomed-in version.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 2, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh.
> 
> Anyway, next update is July 10. We might also get some vids since it's also the loketest day.
> 
> Anyway, a more zoomed-in version.



I would guess he's from Sengoku Basara or Onimusha (guy in center).
But it's not clear. And I could say Ingrid and Morrigan could be the next revealing characters.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, i see either Morrigan or Ingrid.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 3, 2008)

Actually, we're too focused on Capcom not to think about...

*KARAS*


----------



## Leonix (Jul 3, 2008)

I remember hearing that Dante (DMC) would be in some Capcom fighting game, so it wouldn't surprise me to see him turn up, and also the reason Mega Man wasn't in SSBB was Capcom was already putting him into a fighting game of their own so if my sources are rite we should see those two show up... I hope XP


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 3, 2008)

What's your source?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 3, 2008)

How can anyone not think about Capcom from this game? Personally i've never heard of half the people from the anime side.


----------



## Leonix (Jul 3, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What's your source?



Random snippets across the internet mostly...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 3, 2008)

...the green pants dude is Alex...I can't think of anyone else...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, it IS Alex.

And someone also stated that it could be Jin Saotome from Cyberbots.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, it IS Alex.
> 
> And someone also stated that it could be Jin Saotome from Cyberbots.



HAHAHA!
-ahem...- Sorry. That is WAAAAAY off. Jin isn't shirtless, remember?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> HAHAHA!
> -ahem...- Sorry. That is WAAAAAY off. Jin isn't shirtless, remember?



I think he meant that for someone else.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 5, 2008)

LMAO

Me, of all people, should know that THAT is Alex. 

I was referring to the silhouette with the sword. Jin has a sword (he uses it in his victory pose, but not in the game itself).


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> LMAO
> 
> Me, of all people, should know that THAT is Alex.
> 
> I was referring to the silhouette with the sword. Jin has a sword (he uses it in his victory pose, but not in the game itself).



Which i always found kinda weird.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 7, 2008)

MORE CHARACTERS WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 7, 2008)

New screenies from SRK, kudos to Shift.






 (Gold Lightan is big... VERY BIG, but makes up by having no partner and a larger health bar.)









MORE SCREENIES! Again, kudos to The Shift in SRK.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16787.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16788.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16789.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16790.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16791.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16792.jpg (DOGGIE PILEDRIVER)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16793.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unknown_gamer/up16794.jpg (LOL MORRIGAN NEW SPRITE)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is that an Onimusha character? I never played but i think it is.

Also, w00t, Morrigan, now all i need are the other two i love from DarkStalkers and i'll be set.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 7, 2008)

Soki from Onimusha Dawn of Dreams, yeah.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 8, 2008)

Onimusha and Gold Lightan..... TEH WINNORZ!
This needs a console release soon!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 8, 2008)

I want this to come to America at least...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOJbMa80xU0

*orgasms*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yup, pure sex for the eyes! I orgasmed as well.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 9, 2008)

Indeed.

Too bad it's not coming stateside =(


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 10, 2008)

What is this topic doing on the second page?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOJbMa80xU0
> 
> *orgasms*



OMG....


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What is this topic doing on the second page?



Cause noobs resurrect pointless threads.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Cause noobs resurrect pointless threads.



Yeah...
-offsubject-
Can you Brawl tomorrow?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Yeah...
> -offsubject-
> Can you Brawl tomorrow?




I can now.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I can now.



But i'm cookin'! XD
When I'm done, I'll post again and have brawl ready.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> But i'm cookin'! XD
> When I'm done, I'll post again and have brawl ready.



Alright.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Am done cookin'. I'm waiting....>=3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Am done cookin'. I'm waiting....>=3



Forewarning, i may suck as i am only using the wiimote.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Forewarning, i may suck as i am only using the wiimote.



oh...o_o

I use Wiimote+Nunchuck.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Now that you've got that out of your system, would you stop bothering me about Brawl?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Now that you've got that out of your system, would you stop bothering me about Brawl?




lol, bothering? You nagged me to add you so bad.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> lol, bothering? You nagged me to add you so bad.



But afterwards I re-installed Unreal Tournament...and kinda binged on it...>.>;

In other words, excuse me for not making my normal sacrifices to the Brawl gods....T_T;


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Moar rumors

Aims to have 22 characters + alpha
Strider and Doronjo are the rumor characters of this game
No more SF / Justice Gakuen / Vampire characters
No Soul Taker / Karasu characters
Gold Lightan is middle boss
Blodia ?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Moar rumors
> 
> Aims to have 22 characters + alpha
> Strider and Doronjo are the rumor characters of this game
> ...



Omg...I hate Strider....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 11, 2008)

2 news. Good and AWESOME news.

Good news: Gamespot has a report on the location test. Read for fun info! http://www.gamespot.com/arcade/action/tatsunokovscapcom/news.html?sid=6193636&page=1&msg_sort=1

AWESOME news: TatsuVCap on EVO! http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=326553


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 11, 2008)

I will be disappointed if there are no more SF or Vampire characters added.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, it's a sacrifice I'm willing to take, if it would mean character diversity.

Character select screen leaked from the test:







You basically "spin" through the ring to select characters. Judging by the size of the ring, we'll have many characters!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope you can go around that whole ring.

Would seem like 24-27 of each side could be playable.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang...small amount of characters...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 12, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Dang...small amount of characters...



Well they can only put so many characters from their animes, and a lot of the joke characters from Capcom's side will hopefully not be there at all.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 12, 2008)

SAMURAI PIZZA CATS as well?
holy shit, that will be a weird mix 

*imagines Speedy doing his dual sword super power*


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 12, 2008)

The problem is: Will SAMURAI PIZZA CATS BE IN THE GAME? *Dramatic music*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> The problem is: Will SAMURAI PIZZA CATS BE IN THE GAME? *Dramatic music*



Crazy characters are traditionaly bonus. It's CAPCOM's "thing".

EX: Onimusha: Blade Warriors has Megaman EXE and Zero as secret characters.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 13, 2008)

GAMEPLAY VIDS

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-pv_R6edWW8
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UdAMOVCInR4


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 13, 2008)

Gah! Two videos with Morrigan and not one person did any of her specials, i wanted to slap them!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's another one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz1ue7eimeo


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, someone knows how to be cheap, lol


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Wow, someone knows how to be cheap, lol



It's what you do in crossovers.
Like in MUGEN, I downloaded an edit called "Evil Dan" from Street Fighter. My combo follows as:
Punch punch uppercut jump mid-air slam
Repeat
Punch punch uppercut jump mid-air slam
Repeat
(You get the idea. Until you're dead or dizzy....then I'll just do it again! XD)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 13, 2008)

You play against some really cheap people then, crossovers for me are all about strategy, knowing how to get past the other character's moves and techniques, it's such a rush when you start whoopin them.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> You play against some really cheap people then, crossovers for me are all about strategy, knowing how to get past the other character's moves and techniques, it's such a rush when you start whoopin them.



Yes...yes I do....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Here're some more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-A65VxZxy8 - gameplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MA2phxIHrM - another gameplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDAM-de7sfk - Gold Lightan woot!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI_EzdJBVI8 - STUN GUN HEADBUTT!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-cEXM8U_oE - Souki and Darkness Illusion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcwEE-q-AjE - air chunli super


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 13, 2008)

*Got several joygasms from watching the vids* OH MY GAWD!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 13, 2008)

First match= Did not expect that victory.
Second match= YES!! They brought back that splitting kick of Chun Li's as a special!!
Third Match= Holy Hell he's big! Looks like hes a standalone as well.
Fourth match= OMG, Stun gun Headbutt for the win!! Alex looks awesome in this game!
Fifth Match= OMFG!! Darkness Illusion FTW, i don't care, i will import this and play it somehow...
Sixth Match= Damn nice Chun li player, makes me proud.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Expect to see more.

I realized that as days go by, better players are playing the game.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

...........Chun Li FTW!!!!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Clearer Gold Lightan vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzdxK4A-9H4


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome, i guess you can beat him.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

lol X3


----------



## China-Kitty (Jul 15, 2008)

UGH! Should've discussed something in this topic. Xo(

Anyway, the screenshots are looking good so far. Yet, it's interesting to see the Capcom characters interacting with the Gatchaman characters.

You know, I've been wishing to see a Nintendo/Capcom crossover game. ^_^ For years, I always wanted to see Mario meeting Mega/Rock Man.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 15, 2008)

Nah, I'd rather not see a Nintendo vs. Capcom game. Really, the only thing a lot of people wanting from Capcom are the ones appearing in Nintendo, and most likely it'll be just from Megaman, Justice, and VJ.


----------



## Yojimaru (Jul 15, 2008)

I really do hope that they put some characters from Megaman X into this game.  The original Rock/Megaman was in two crossover fighter games, as well as characters from Megaman Legends, Megaman Zero, and Megaman EXE.  I've wanted to see Zero in a fighter in all of his Megaman X glory for years now, none of that slimmed down MMZ crud that I got in Onimusha Blade Warriors.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol



What a coincidence! Soul of Chogokin Gold Lightan? Wow.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 17, 2008)

What do you mean?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 24, 2008)

OMGOMGOMG

COMIC CON'S GONNA HAVE THE GAME!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

DAMMIT. One more reason why i hate Cali for having Comic-Con...


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

W00t! Chun Li!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> DAMMIT. One more reason why i hate Cali for having Comic-Con...



Cali has everything but GenCON. We have that....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 25, 2008)

Well you could ask Capcom to go to some cons...

Furry con? XD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

I doubt that. You'd have to pay than you could afford in a lifetime.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What do you mean?



[Off Topic]
Ok.....Bandai released a Soul of Chogokin Gold Lightan in 2006. That explains the picture you see posted.

[On Topic]
Is there new updates on the game?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 25, 2008)

^Ahh I see.

And speaking of updates...

Credits to sou from GameFAQs for translation.

http://www.famitsu.com/interview/article/1216898_1493.html

-Capcom was thinking about doing another fighting game different than SF4, came to the conclusion of a VS title but got stuck on what to VS with. Then Tatsunoko suddenly contacted them about whether Capcom would like to make a game base on their characters.

*-They had a hard time choosing what characters to use. Not aiming for MvC2 size.

-They indeed have the idea of each main character for each series in mind. And the next wave of new characters will include some very surprising entries.

-The Tatsunoko side prefers using the more classic character than the newer ones*

-They chose to use 3D in order to apply camera movement for some anime-ish & dynamic performance.

Bolded for emphasis. We're gonna be surprised?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooooh...Okay so that's why they used 3D...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, the website is updated with new look. lmao at Gold Lightan - you can only see his foot because he's too big.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmm, main characters from each series huh? Dante, Viewtiful Joe and Amaterasu would be some prime choices.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Hmm, main characters from each series huh? Dante, Viewtiful Joe and Amaterasu would be some prime choices.



lawl...Viewtiful Joe...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

Popularity in Japan should also be considered though - and Ammy's really not that popular (sadly).

Anyway, new pics from GAF...

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12129424&postcount=1077 (Morrigan's Soul Fist looks wicked!)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12129444&postcount=1078 (Souki)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12129466&postcount=1079 (GOLD LIGHTAN FTW)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12129413&postcount=1076 (Polymer... Henshin!)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12129486&postcount=1080 (attacks)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12129531&postcount=1083 (stuff that consumes power level)

*HURRICANE POLYMER*






*MORRIGAN*





*SOUKI*





*GOLD LIGHTAN*





And because I love GL so much, here's a pic of him doing...

*LIGHTAN SMASH!!!*


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *LIGHTAN SMASH!!!*



Expect a lot of broken bones on that attack ROFL.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 27, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Expect a lot of broken bones on that attack ROFL.



Nyeh, just a few. <(^_-)^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Alright! Enough MUGEN and let's go back on topic.
> 
> It also says that Tatsunoko VS Capcom can't be released in the US so again, Capcom and Marvel will team up once more, if that's possible.




Uh...RED ALERT....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Wrong topic XD

And it's not the they *can't*, but there're *difficulties*.

Anyway, CAPCOM said that *new characters will surprise everyone*. Here's hoping for CAPCOM characters that haven't appeared in a fighting game - Ammy, Joe... heck even Wright.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

Should need some Power Stone Characters in the mix. And some unknown Tatsunoko/Capcom characters also.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

I will play as much as i can with Morrigan cause she looks so awesome, that scythe leg is awesome and Soul Fist never looked so good. 

And yes, we need Joe and Ammy but not Wright, that would be too unrealisitic. XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

I wonder what character themes they have lol


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, i think in those videos i heard new music playing whenever a new character came in, i can't wait to hear Chun Li's theme again.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Should need some Power Stone Characters in the mix. And some unknown Tatsunoko/Capcom characters also.



WANG TANG!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 28, 2008)

GOURMAND!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

ZOMG HI-RES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjSA8f_4Aow&fmt=18

Doesn't have the end fight though. I also asked if the user would upload the original file.


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 5, 2008)

*Joygasms*
I WANT THAT THEME SONG!!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 6, 2008)

I never get tired of watching it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/238692.html

Alex is made of win.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=64XFIMY7

Trailer vid in it's purest (high quality) form :3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 7, 2008)

I will definately give Alex a try.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, today is the start of EVO. Expect to see new vids soon!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn lucky bastards.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/20672
http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/20674
http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/20675

Notice how there is a lack of Gatchaman/Ken the Eagle? Maybe Capcom is actually trying to bring this over?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 9, 2008)

That third match was so close! Though i'm starting to get a bit worried that Morrigan doesn't have her Soul Eraser special anymore...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, it isn't a "canon" super so she doesn't have it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 9, 2008)

So? Chun Li has that super piercing air kick and that ain't canon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2008)

Samurai Pizza Cats info.



> Alrighty, so I was Otakon this year (as I have been every year since 2000). Pretty fun con, overall. Got to get some cool stuff (like the Okami and Rockman/Rockman Zero art books), and also meet some cool people and got them to sign some stuff.
> 
> But any way, one of the special guests who were there this year? Kappei Yamaguchi. A very prolific seiyuu in Japan, who's been in both games and anime alike. Some of the more notable anime roles in include Ranma (male), Inuyasha, L (Death Note) and yes, Yattaro from Kyatto Ninden. For Fighting game fans...remember Jin Chonshu/Chonrei (Fatal Fury/Real Bout series, as well as NGBC)? Those are his characters, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 11, 2008)

*Crosses fingers for Yattarou's appearance in Tatsunoko VS Capcom in the next update*
That's the good news I've ever heard. Thank goodness no one knows except you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2008)

Some more vids.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHzxywGKkg8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toA5H_u64uQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7f9C_NWF_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4XnG28BHh8 (Alex pwn)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evUlUvaOhSo (Yatterwan Rush has no start-up lag when HC'd)


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 11, 2008)

So, are we getting Talbain/Gallon?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope. Vampire/Darkstalker rep is Morrigan.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 11, 2008)

Stupid Morrigan... always stealing the show...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 11, 2008)

First vid: Everyone loves Ryu
Second vid: Damn nice Yatterman player, i'm starting to like Yatterman.
Third vid: Daaamn, that Yatterman/Ryu player almost came back.
Fourth vid: Poor Batsu, didn't even get a chance with that Alex combo.
Fifth vid: Yeah i noticed, didn't even know he did it until i saw the thing pass by.


----------



## Narffet (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes. VERY yes. I still play my Marvel vs. Capcom 2 lovingly, and curse EA for their treachery >.<


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 12, 2008)

Narffet said:


> Yes. VERY yes. I still play my Marvel vs. Capcom 2 lovingly, and curse EA for their treachery >.<



OFF TOPIC: MvC3 can be possible again due to three reasons: 1. EA sucks when they got the Marvel License and put it in one of their games. 2. Both companies came back together again. And 3. http://kotaku.com/5029501/marvel-vs-capcom-3-otw - READ and understand.

ON TOPIC: Damn! Ryu had a major move update! I'm really need to get this game.


----------



## Narffet (Aug 12, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> OFF TOPIC: MvC3 can be possible again due to three reasons: 1. EA sucks when they got the Marvel License and put it in one of their games. 2. Both companies came back together again. And 3. http://kotaku.com/5029501/marvel-vs-capcom-3-otw - READ and understand.
> 
> ON TOPIC: Damn! Ryu had a major move update! I'm really need to get this game.



Yeah I've been hearing the buzz. Life does seem to progressively improve ^_^


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 13, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> OFF TOPIC: MvC3 can be possible again due to three reasons: 1. EA sucks when they got the Marvel License and put it in one of their games. 2. Both companies came back together again. And 3. http://kotaku.com/5029501/marvel-vs-capcom-3-otw - READ and understand.
> 
> ON TOPIC: Damn! Ryu had a major move update! I'm really need to get this game.



I did make a thread about this you know...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 13, 2008)

The problem is that the person who said that are known for making crap rumors.

Anyway, more youtube vids: http://www.youtube.com/user/realdarkphoenix


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 13, 2008)

Was that......Was that Viewtiful Joe in that scene?

Anyway, that game looks fantastic, I just wish I knew what this other series was, company wise. Plus, I love how they actually give each character a mild 3D appearance before their special attacks.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 13, 2008)

Hurricane Polymer.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Those vids weren't that great...


----------



## pheonix (Aug 13, 2008)

As a capcom fan I think this game is going to be great. I loved the marvel vs capcom games hopefully this ones better.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.gamemanx.com/street-figh...om-video-blowout-evo-2008-edition/2008/08/13/

more vids!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 14, 2008)

That double Chun li match was sooo close! >.<


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2008)

Chun-Li and Ryu are currently high-tiers in the test...

...which means they'll end up getting the large amount of nerf in the final version.


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

Ryu will always be my pick...When that game comes, my team will be Ryu/Ken, or Ryu/Vega


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 15, 2008)

Chun Li does look damn unstoppable in the hands of a skilled player, though Ryu isn't as bad, his Shinkuu Hadouken does such a low amount of damage and it doesn't even make the other person fall to the ground.


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

Im hoping thats just like it was in MvC 1 where the strength of which punch used determined the strength of the Shinkuu Hadouken


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 16, 2008)

According to 2ch, Japan's SBO (Super Battle Opera, basically Japan's EVO) launched a special vid for TvC.

It includes Doronjo, villainess of Yatterman (although she has her own series), who inspired the likes of Team Rocket trio, Tron Bonne, etc., and... ROCKMAN DASH!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have no clue who that is but she looks cool.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 17, 2008)

http://ffl.sakura.ne.jp/rv/box1/tatsuvscap.htm

Wii port confirmed. PS2 port possible.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Is so getting it it's not even funny*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 18, 2008)

Why would it be :O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 20, 2008)

TvC for Wii confirmed.

Apparently it uses Wii arcade board.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 20, 2008)

Source? :O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 22, 2008)

http://capcomymas.atomixblogs.vg/2008/08/21/nuevos-videos-tatsunoko-vs-capcom-3er-locktest/ More vids.

It's coming in next week's famitsu. Also, more characters will be revealed.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 22, 2008)

Those vids were awesome, can't wait for next week.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 23, 2008)

Meanwhile...

New trailer (Megaman Volnutt + Doronjo)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=j9c66-giDto

and here's a match video too! (Megaman Volnutt)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=adMiaDbYUdA


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 23, 2008)

Damn, beat me to it.
Anyway yeah, happy? You people have your Legends Megaman now, he looks good as well as the new chick though in that match with Megaman, the guy playing with him sucked.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 24, 2008)

Another series for them to milk. Lemme know when they decide to put Baby Bonnie Hood in it, when Morrigan stops holding her hands up in the same position she has since the 90's, or when people start yelling at Capcom for milking fighting games instead of yelling at Nintendo for doing it with other franchises.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 25, 2008)

For something to milk, they surely started some fresh cow! I'd like that!


----------



## JavelinChimera (Aug 26, 2008)

1 Word: BATSU.

I <3 Rival Schools.  Needz moar Shoma though.

(I know, late, but damn)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG

Doronjo vs. Speed Racer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3Og6RuaKo4

Doronjo vs. Gatchaman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR92mLEZR70

Note: Doronbo is the name of the team composed of Doronjo, Boyacky (tall guy and genius) and Dronzel (short guy and the muscle). Doronjo is the female leader.

Also...


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 27, 2008)

*Joygasms on Rockman Dash's appearance*


----------



## AlexX (Aug 27, 2008)

Does this mean Speed Racer is confirmed as a fighter? Or is he just making a cameo?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 27, 2008)

Were those cutscenes?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh? Ah, those were just clips from the Yatterman (remake) special episode where Doronjo attacks (yet again) Tatsunoko village.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 29, 2008)

It looks like Capcom is trying its best to bring a US release for console port (no, not arcades sadly).

http://kotaku.com/5042793/dont-expect-tatsunoko-vs-capcom-in-the-us-update
http://www.capcom-unity.com/ask_capcom/go/thread/view/7371/4849759/______vs_Capcom

Yeah, US arcade is already "dead" and unprofitable, but they're still willing to go for a console release (which is so far, Wii). Their only trouble is the license. They don't really need to hire English voice acting.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope it does come over, i wouldn't mind buying it for a console.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG TRAILER 2!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DLlTQzqKtU&fmt=18

Well, yeah, it's the one shown in the hand cam, but this is the movie itself.

Taken from (better quality): http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm4503548

File of the video from nicovideo (better quality): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F3AH5J9N


----------



## Mirka (Sep 3, 2008)

oh man this looks amazing. do want!!


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks epic!


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 3, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> You people have your Legends Megaman now


*dances* (>n_n)>

And he looks awesome too. :3


----------



## Project_X (Sep 3, 2008)

YES! YEEEESSSS! The Megaman Legends/Rockman DASH style megaman is in it! =D

(Yes....i'm slow....)


----------



## AlexX (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find the full list of confirmed characters so far? There's a few specific characters me and a few friends are hoping to make it in...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Capcom is still secret on the rest of the cast. The confirmed characters so far are those found in the trailer.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ah, i want to see those anime cutscenes!


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 5, 2008)

It would be even more interesting if they had some sort of support character system (imagines Tron coming in blasting people and the Tondera House landing on people and dancing around).


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 5, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Classic Rockman got the original and also-classic MvC, and he's even getting his own WiiWare sequel. Let the poor DASH/Legends series get some love instead. I mean come on, the latest game in the series ended on an a note begging for a sequel back in 2000.
> \m/


 
I hate to break this to you, but:

http://www.legends-station.com/?page=other/5island


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, the Japanese have uber cellphones like that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CB6LVU6I

If you want to have the raw file of trailer 2.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 12, 2008)

Yay KARAS! WTF LOST PLANET MECHA


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lost Planet?? o.o


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm shocked too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 12, 2008)

There's still more space.

EDIT!!!!!!!

NEW VIDS!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGOZXTmtCQk&fmt=18 - Shinryuken? More like Drillryuken!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GYbEb8359U&fmt=18 - Batsu has a different team-up technique!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXkEyJ3Y8fI&fmt=18 - Karas!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtbUa4kqYdA&fmt=18 - Lightan is made of win!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKLR6QI8Hsg&fmt=18 - EPIC BATTLE! Lightan vs. IVAN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao-QWVOqyu0&fmt=18 - Doronjo and Karas vs. IVAN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eRKPH82MME&fmt=18 - Doronjo vs. Yatterman-1!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 14, 2008)

Some more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H3suM1OO3E&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqjkkNpctdo&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3J-kN2JIYM&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX0mZhP-sVM&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaDD5EqheQo&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF1h2NvoKKU&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2JtInrOKDg&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI9jC35xc6E&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdnwVbzh58M&fmt=6


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 15, 2008)

Video Overload!! LOVE Batsu and Doronjo's team attack, Karas looks pretty sick in the right hands and that Mech looks pretty powerful.


----------



## Neon_Grizzly (Sep 17, 2008)

This looks like fun. =P


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

It needs Megaman from "Megaman Legends"!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It needs Megaman from "Megaman Legends"!


Megaman is already in the game, But really this game needs Ken and Leo.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 17, 2008)

Wii confirmed.

http://jun.2chan.net/31/src/1221626713951.jpg
http://jun.2chan.net/31/src/1221627103173.jpg
http://jun.2chan.net/31/src/1221627365800.jpg


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatsunoko_vs._Capcom:_Cross_Generation_of_Heroes
I feel slow for not wiki'ing it sooner...But I cant wait for it to come out~


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the look of Doronjo's "team-up" attacks. <(non)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 18, 2008)

So yeah, anyone importing the game?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 18, 2008)

Wii is reigon-locked, so it would seem those of us without a Japanese Wii will have to wait for a localization.

EDIT: Barring mods, of course.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah.

Here comes a new trailer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWG-kLmaGbU&fmt=6

Any idea on the new stages?
- the city (possibly Alex's stage)
- the one with a lifting elevator (Gatchaman stage)
- the one with monitors (Morrigan's stage?)
- the neon-light city (Karas most likely)
- some village with mountains on the background (Okami or... KNT?!)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm idk, you can never guess who's stage is whos, i thought the city one looked more Batsu's stage.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 20, 2008)

Yay for Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, being ranked as 2nd place in arcade games at JAMMA AM (beaten only by Gundam vs. Gundam Next)!

http://gigazine.net/index.php?/news/comments/20080919_amshow46_ranking/


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 21, 2008)

damn Gundam fanbois.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

Let's face it: In Japan, if you're ever up against something that involves giant robots, you're going to lose.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh wait...

*TATSUNOKO VS CAPCOM IS THE BEST GAME FEATURED IN JAMMA AM!*

Holy shit holy shit holy shit!

Yeah, it was being owned by Gundam vs. Gundam Next, but that WASN'T the final tally!

http://www.am-j.co.jp/column/46amshow/data01.html
http://www.am-j.co.jp/column/46amshow/data02.html
http://www.am-j.co.jp/column/46amshow/data03.html


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah... anything with Yatterwan in it must own. Now all it needs is Miss Tron...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 22, 2008)

w00t, take that gundam fanbois! This game is gonna rule!


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 22, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *TATSUNOKO VS CAPCOM IS THE BEST GAME FEATURED IN JAMMA AM!*


If I were to guess... I'd say that's good news. <(;^O^)^



TwilightV said:


> Now all it needs is Miss Tron...


In a GIANT robot to fight against Gold Lightan? <(^o^)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 23, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah... anything with Yatterwan in it must own. Now all it needs is Miss Tron...



Megaman Trigger's already repping Rockman Dash.

Really, the only reason Doronjo got a free pass (despite Yatterman 1 already repping Yatterman) is that she's quite popular... VERY VERY POPULAR, and well, one could argue that her origin goes beyond Yatterman (Marjo, her "alternate self", started at Time Bokan).


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 24, 2008)

I want to know what was wrong with her 3 level special, they replayed it but i found nothing wrong with it unless i'm missing something...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 25, 2008)

Is Capcom hinting that our favorite attorney is gonna be in the game?!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Is Capcom hinting that our favorite attorney is gonna be in the game?!


Dear Crapcom, I hate you :'(


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, noes! Now we're gonna hear about 1000+ people yelling "Objection!". XP


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

No it not that, What makes me mad is that Crapcom would put some guy who can't fight in and at the same time they could put a really great fighter in.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 25, 2008)

*coughs* Zero or Bass *coughs*


----------



## AlexX (Sep 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Is Capcom hinting that our favorite attorney is gonna be in the game?!


That'll be pretty funny considering how much he gets beaten up in his games...



TwilightV said:


> *coughs* Zero or Bass *coughs*


They're using the Megaman Legends/Rockman Dash version of Megaman. They can't use either of those.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see why not. They have at least three people from the Street Fighter series.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

They put Ryu and Chun li in every Vs. Capcom game so far.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, not to mention they also have Alex in this one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

I know that, I'm just shocked becauses theres _no_ Ken


----------



## AlexX (Sep 25, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I don't see why not. They have at least three people from the Street Fighter series.


Street Fighter games follow the same continuity. Zero is from the Megaman X and Megaman Zero storylines while Bass is only in the Classic and EXE storylines, neither of which are part of the Legends/Dash storyline. I'd mention Tron Bonne in MvC2 for an exception, except she apparently has her own storyline.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 25, 2008)

...but, if you think by that logic, would it not be possible for Tron to be in there? I'm confused.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Is Capcom hinting that our favorite attorney is gonna be in the game?!



I doubt it, they usually do stuff like that to build up the rumor mill and such.



AlexX said:


> That'll be pretty funny considering how much he gets beaten up in his games...
> 
> They're using the Megaman Legends/Rockman Dash version of Megaman. They can't use either of those.



It seems like they are putting the main character from a series in their history so since Zero does star in his own games, would he not be eligible?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> It seems like they are putting the main character from a series in their history so since Zero does star in his own games, would he not be eligible?


He was in Onimusha Blade Warriors_ and_ SVC Chaos: SNK vs. Capcom.

So yeah no Zero plz.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 25, 2008)

Street Fighter gets free pass because you know how popular they are in fighting games.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 25, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> ...but, if you think by that logic, would it not be possible for Tron to be in there? I'm confused.


Where did I say it's not possible for Tron to be there? She very well could be.



DarkTalbain64 said:


> It seems like they are putting the main character from a series in their history so since Zero does star in his own games, would he not be eligible?


Because the X series games are far more popular and the version of Zero most people think of when he's brought up.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 25, 2008)

In Japan however, the preferred ones are Original, .EXE, and Legends.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> In Japan however, the preferred ones are Original, .EXE, and Legends.


More reason Zero most likely won't be appearing despite being the obligatory bishie character. Bass? Also still doubtful since they decided to go with Legends Megaman.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 26, 2008)

So Tron Bonne has a better chance then i guess.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 26, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Oh, noes! Now we're gonna hear about 1000+ people yelling "Objection!". XP


OBJECTION!

Nobody else said it in this thread until I came along. <(n_n)>


----------



## Yojimaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He was in Onimusha Blade Warriors_ and_ SVC Chaos: SNK vs. Capcom.
> 
> So yeah no Zero plz.



Whorrigan (Yes, I went there) has been in just about every crossover game that Capcom has ever made, so why can't Zero be in this game?  After all, Keiji Inafune pretty much has an infatuation with the character.  It just saddens me that little shrimp version of Zero gets all the crossover love. On another note, I wonder if Soki will be able to perform his Oni transformations.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> More reason Zero most likely won't be appearing despite being the obligatory bishie character. Bass? Also still doubtful since they decided to go with Legends Megaman.



They're not main characters... and the true love of "Inafuking" is Legends. He hates Mega Man X because his supposed main character Zero was offshot by executives who wanted another blue bomber.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 30, 2008)

http://gonintendo.com/?p=57657

So it seems that the Wii port is the only possible port. The game uses an arcade board that is actually made by Nintendo using Wii specs. So expect to see a near-perfect arcade goodness.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 30, 2008)

So much for other consoles then?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 30, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> So much for other consoles then?


The games have usually been exclusive in terms of console releases before. I mean, wasn't NamcovsCapcom PS2-only?


----------



## duo2nd (Sep 30, 2008)

Man So much for a PS3 Release....bummer. :<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Man So much for a PS3 Release....bummer. :<


Ahahahahaha, Are you joking?



Yojimaru said:


> Whorrigan (Yes, I went there) has been in just about every crossover game that Capcom has ever made, so why can't Zero be in this game?


Because, That Zero is a bad character who has _Green_ booblights unlike Morrigan.


Yojimaru said:


> It just saddens me that little shrimp version of Zero gets all the crossover love. On another note, I wonder if Soki will be able to perform his Oni transformations.


Again Green Booblight, The new Zero didn't die alot unlike the other Zero.

*Edit* WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOOOOOOOOR!!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 30, 2008)

Souki's level 3 is his Oni form.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've seen him transform twice yet die right afterwards, anything special about the transformation?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> [...]The new Zero didn't die alot unlike the other Zero.


Zero: Megaman X's Kenny.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 3, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I've seen him transform twice yet die right afterwards, anything special about the transformation?



Improved defense and offense, as well as altered special and hyper moves.

An "oni" meter appears like in various Onimusha games. Whenever you hit the foe, "souls" randomly appear to regenerate it. Dunno what the oni meter is for though.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah i thought so, also did anyone else see the game featured in the wii reel at the nintendo press conference? I know i liked seeing it there.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 3, 2008)

TGS (Oct. 11th) will reveal more characters for TvC.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 3, 2008)

*Prays for Tekkaman Blade, KYT and Rockman X and Chaos Legion to be in the game*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm comfortable with just Speed Racer being added.

Anyway, website updated.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 5, 2008)

How would Speed work though?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 5, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> How would Speed work though?


How did Smash get Captain Falcon to work?

They'll find a way. And man, I wish I could think of a good Speed Racer referance to make right now...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> How did Smash get Captain Falcon to work?
> 
> They'll find a way. And man, I wish I could think of a good Speed Racer referance to make right now...



That's true but i always did wonder about that too.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

And as for stage BGM, I would like the final battle of Rockman Dash...XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

The stage BGM for Rock is Flutter vs. Gesselschaft.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

I know... sigh.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

Casshern Sins episode 1 is out btw.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 7, 2008)

Whoa, someone is pissed off.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Is there a sub for Yatterman (the new one)?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

Sadly no.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 8, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Casshern Sins episode 1 is out btw.


I watched too, It feels like Megaman Zero too much because of the whole "I'm bad now I'm good" thing.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I watched too, It feels like Megaman Zero too much because of the whole "I'm bad now I'm good" thing.


Megaman Zero, was a clone of Omega. Omega was the evil one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Megaman Zero, was a clone of Omega. Omega was the evil one.


Goddamnit Silibus, I'm talking about Maverick Zero not Omega.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Goddamnit Silibus, I'm talking about Maverick Zero not Omega.


It gets so confusing sometimes. Megaman > Megaman X > Megaman Zero > Megaman ZX > Megaman Legends.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2008)

There's something in the middle lol

You forgot ZX


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 9, 2008)

Jun the Swan (Gatchaman) and Roll (Megaman Powered Up) confirmed for Wii!

http://news.dengeki.com/elem/000/000/111/111350/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

WTH? They didnt use the Megaman Legends, Roll?!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2008)

How many times does she need to be in a vs. Capcom game?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, even in the screenshot they teased us with Rock/Roll team... except it doesn't work that way!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

Better to have a Roll than no Roll at all I suppose... she's not going to use the vaccum is she?!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 9, 2008)

*sigh* Capcom, do we really need joke characters anymore?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 9, 2008)

She might not be a joke character anymore.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 9, 2008)

I heard about this, sucks because I can't play it on anything I own -.-' Or buy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2008)

So uh, is Leo in the game yet?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 10, 2008)

Not yet... Maybe never.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 10, 2008)

You know, I would really like it if capcom put any of there furry in the game. Like Leo, J. Talbain, or any BoF furry.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait... Jun the Swan? I thought Gatchaman was already represented...


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


>


 
What's the source for this scan? I have someone who wants to know.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know, I would really like it if capcom put any of there furry in the game. Like Leo, J. Talbain, or any BoF furry.


Somehow I feel the closest thing we'll get is Felicia, so I say don't get your hopes up.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, Red Earth/Warzard is a standalone game, and Tessa was in Puzzle Fighter so maybe one of them will be in this if they decide to get a representative. Also Morrigan is already the rep for DarkStalkers so i doubt Felicia will get in there also.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 10, 2008)

UPDATES!
New characters were gonna appear!

Capcom side:
Roll and PTX-40A

Tatsunoko side:
Hakushon DaimaÅ
Jun the Swan

Well Hakushon DaimaÅ will be a Wii-Exclusive character.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry to break your heart kiddo, but I already updated that many posts ago. 

Anyway, 1 hour and 30 mins left til TvC's TGS show.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2008)

Yay calendars!

http://i36.tinypic.com/b3n9ys.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/nwdi6g.jpg


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 11, 2008)

Do Want!!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know, I would really like it if capcom put any of there furry in the game. Like Leo, J. Talbain, or any BoF furry.



Sadly, Capcom doesn't give a shit about Talbain enough to make him a cross invite. The closest thing I've seen is Super Gem Fighter where he's a cameo in some stages and is one of the costumes Felicia uses during attacks.

There's always Mugen.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yay calendars!
> 
> http://i36.tinypic.com/b3n9ys.jpg
> http://i34.tinypic.com/nwdi6g.jpg


Do want


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 15, 2008)

http://gonintendo.com/wp-content/uploads/45342_uporg1726516_122_387lo.jpg
http://gonintendo.com/wp-content/uploads/45343_tvcwii_122_421lo1.jpg

Whoa... Roll has a... DECENT PROJECTILE?!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 15, 2008)

So i'm guessing the obese looking guy is the Wii exclusive, Hakushon Daimao?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 15, 2008)

Yup he is.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 15, 2008)

Meh, i don't like the big guy at all.
Also, lol at Roll emptying the bucket of energy.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Meh, i don't like the big guy at all.
> Also, lol at Roll emptying the bucket of energy.


 
I know! Did she just pull a Mr. Game&Watch on us?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.capcom.co.jp/tatsucap/movies.html

New vid (the second one).

And another epic vid that can't be accessed through the main site.

http://www.capcom.co.jp/tatsucap/info_movies.html


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 17, 2008)

That second vid had nice matches, the Ryu and Chun Li team was good, they would have most likely won the second match if he didn't do the hadouken before the shin-shoryuken.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, the anticipation is killing me... Only a month and a few days more!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 24, 2008)

Release Date: Dec 11th
Price: 6279yen with tax
Maker: Exar
http://www.capcom.co.jp/tatsucap/info.html


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 24, 2008)

Is it time to go Nostalgia Tripping yet?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 24, 2008)

Speaking of nostalgia...


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Speaking of nostalgia...


 
Somebody cast revive. I just fainted from the awesomness!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.capcom.co.jp/event/fight2008_schedule.html

We're gonna have, hopefully, a new character or two in November 3.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG

CLICK THESE FOR MORE PICS
http://news.dengeki.com/elem/000/000/117/117795/
http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1219449_1124.html


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know who that first guy is but hes damn fine!
OMFG, Viewtiful Joe!!! So fuckin want now!
She looks familiar, i think her name is Masuyo?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 4, 2008)

First guy is Ippatsuman. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWXJqCvqAKU

The female is Saki from Quiz Nanairo DREAMS, an obscure, Japan-only Capcom arcade game of the quiz game genre. However, you're more familiar with her as an assist in Marvel vs. Capcom (she's even in the cover there!).


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 4, 2008)

â˜†Too...much...HENSHIN!!!â˜†


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 5, 2008)

I knew i knew her from somewhere, i got her confused with Toby Masuyo from the obscure Namco game Baraduke. They kinda look alike, maybe i'm watching too much Namco x Capcom vids.

Anyway, Viewtiful Joe!!! w00t!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1219490_1124.html

^New vid.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not too crazy about Jun's specials.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 7, 2008)

Well of course, she isn't about flashiness.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 7, 2008)

Boxart






Full version


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 7, 2008)

The Doronbo fans must be outraged...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, they are actually.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 8, 2008)

Want so fucking bad.
Sooo fucking bad.

Is it actually coming out stateside?
Maybe we'll get it after the new Gatchaman movie.

...heh...heehehhhhhhhh~~~~~~~
*tumbleweed*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2008)

Nope. So I suggest importing and adding Gecko OS in your Wii.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, last week, Famitsu and Dengeki announced that they'll be showing vids of characters every week.

Last week, Ryu and Alex vs. Ken the Eagle and Jun the Swan (Youtube)

This week, Viewtiful Joe and Saki vs. Doronjo and Ippatsuman (Youtube)


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 12, 2008)

Aww, Doronjo, Joe and Saki all got owned.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

I want it just because of Megaman. I miss Legends. T_T


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 13, 2008)

8 minute PV

http://d.hatena.ne.jp/video/niconico/sm5229205

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUF_rLyagIo&fmt=18


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 14, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, they are actually.



They are? I don't get it.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Okay, last week, Famitsu and Dengeki announced that they'll be showing vids of characters every week.
> 
> Last week, Ryu and Alex vs. Ken the Eagle and Jun the Swan (Youtube)
> 
> This week, Viewtiful Joe and Saki vs. Doronjo and Ippatsuman (Youtube)



Loved both matches, wondering what that giant gun Joe had was though.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> 8 minute PV
> 
> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/video/niconico/sm5229205
> 
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUF_rLyagIo&fmt=18



Loved it, soo want to import.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 14, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> They are? I don't get it.
> 
> Loved both matches, wondering what that giant gun Joe had was though.
> 
> Loved it, soo want to import.



Well Doronjo and her cronies are covered by the logo. Of course they'll hate it!

And uses the Six Machine Cannon.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well Doronjo and her cronies are covered by the logo. Of course they'll hate it!
> 
> And uses the Six Machine Cannon.



Ah right.

Thats why it looked familiar! Its been wracking my brain all day, thanks.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

It also has a Sexy Sylvia cameo.

Because I am a hax, here's a playlist of all the songs in Tatsunoko side, in their original form.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=42168027CF0F088C


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2008)

the game looks really nice! and fighting games from capcom are a good buy most of the time^^
maybe ill give it a go, well see


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

It's import only.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 19, 2008)

Is it out in Japan yet?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

Week 3: Roll and Souki battles Karas and Tekkaman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gObAlxyhjY

Or for original quality - http://www.gpara.com/comingsoon/tatsunoko/081119/

Game comes out in Dec. 11.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn nice Roll and Soki player, someone liked using Karas' level 3 special.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 20, 2008)

I just saw a commercial for this. I think it was narrated by the voices of Tonzra and Boyakki.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep they are.

Wait a minute, how did you see it if you're in Texas?!

Oh wait, youtube.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha, looks like i gotta find this commercial.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2008)

Um, it's in the capcom site now.

But because I am a good boy, here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFiR2Otp-yI&fmt=18


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 21, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um, it's in the capcom site now.
> 
> But because I am a good boy, here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFiR2Otp-yI&fmt=18



Good boy. *pats*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2008)

Where's my muscled Wolf O'Donnell in his bondage speedo?! >: (


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2008)

WEEK 4 - Chun Li + Morrigan vs. Gold Lightan

http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1220067_1124.html

For those who can't view it for some odd reason: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkVhPL3Mgwc&fmt=18


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 26, 2008)

Energy-based attacks can be deflected?!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2008)

Seems like it - as long as it's a single hit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 1, 2008)

Arcade version is out in Japan.

Also, I heard some US arcades WILL be importing this shit!


----------



## AlexX (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry man, but people stopped caring about this game once they found out Speed Racer and Speedy from the Samurai Pizza Cats weren't in it. =P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 2, 2008)

FINAL BOSS






YAMI OF OKAMI


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Speedy from the Samurai Pizza Cats weren't in it. =P


 THIS. This is so fucking true.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 3, 2008)

Week 5

http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1220259_1124.html

PTX40A vs. Yatterman 1 and Casshern
Chun-Li and Morrigan vs. Yatterman 1 and Casshern

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiuq9r92xak&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1GQdijbcXs&fmt=18


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 6, 2008)

About time the capcom side won a match.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 6, 2008)

Yami vid - Good quality

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0sB1wOvGm8&fmt=6

Wait for it to process. Otherwise: http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm5467100

Each form deals huge damage.

Your party recovers after each "form", but only because Yami deals so much damage. He also doesn't "freeze" when doing supers.

<3 Okami reference where Yami 2nd form sucks out the Celestial Brush powers from Ammy (in this case Yami sucks it from your character), and when Yami hits your character, black Japanese characters appear!

Each form has its own music - and man, 3rd form... the music made me cry - if only because it reminds me of Okami...

Also, Yami has epic laser of doom!

Yami >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Master and Crazy Hand


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 7, 2008)

I already left a comment on your page but yeah, freaking ownage from the last form!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yami vid - Good quality
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0sB1wOvGm8&fmt=6
> 
> ...


after seeing that match Yes Yami is the pimp and master and Crazy hand are its bitches. Would love to fight against that boss


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah.

Quite awesome!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

sorta reminds me of the C vs Marvel 2 boss...he had 3 forms, last one was fucking over kill if you didnt have the right group since since the final form you gotta hit the black floating orb


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 7, 2008)

Bring back Marvel.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 7, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Bring back Marvel.



Bring back your creativity brain!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Bring back Marvel.


meh,  Vs Marvel 2 wasnt that good specially the final boss. If your team special filled the screen, then the boss is done for.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 7, 2008)

Also, creativity in team-ups.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, he was easy.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 7, 2008)

Jesus christ, both Yami AND Viewtiful Joe?!? Now all we need is someone from God Hand and the trinity of awesome Clover properties will be complete.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 8, 2008)

God Hand was awesome?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 8, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yami >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Master and Crazy Hand


Not like beating them is particularly hard when you can actually fight them and not take any damage...

'Course, I have the strangest feeling your love of Okami is due to Amaterasu...

EDIT: Wait, Amaterasu is a FEMALE? Then why the heck has all the fanart I've seen of her depict her as a male!?
Actually I already knew this, but I sometimes forget because people keep drawing her as a male and I can't figure out why... Damn furries...


----------



## Yojimaru (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe that Amaterasu is a case of transgenderism.  The goddess Amaterasu is female, but in the game her spirit inhabits a statue of Shiranui, who was always referred to as male, so what you get is a female spirit inhabiting the body of a male.  His/her Golden Fury attack has him/her lift his/her leg to pee on monsters, and then you have the way that he/she acts when looking at Rao's breasts...


----------



## Dayken (Dec 8, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> God Hand was awesome?



Ok, so maybe underrated is a better word for it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 8, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Not like beating them is particularly hard when you can actually fight them and not take any damage...
> 
> 'Course, I have the strangest feeling your love of Okami is due to Amaterasu...
> 
> ...



Japanese doujin draw her as female a lot. What do you expect on the unknowledgeable (Western) furs?

And MH/CH is easy to get around with even at Intense. Dodge > them.



Yojimaru said:


> I believe that Amaterasu is a case of transgenderism.  The goddess Amaterasu is female, but in the game her spirit inhabits a statue of Shiranui, who was always referred to as male, so what you get is a female spirit inhabiting the body of a male.  His/her Golden Fury attack has him/her lift his/her leg to pee on monsters, and then you have the way that he/she acts when looking at Rao's breasts...



No. NO. NO.

Amaterasu IS the statue. Shiranui IS a female. Alpha FEMALES also lift their legs when peeing. Amaterasu is SURPRISED, not AROUSED, on Rao's breast, like some women suddenly gasping on someone else's exaggerated breasts, etc.


----------



## Yojimaru (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. YES. YES.

Amaterasu IS the divine spirit that animated the statue.  Shiranui WAS referred to as male.  You're right in regard to alpha female behavior.  Gasping in surprise doesn't involve panting whenever overly endowed Rao appears (oh, or the whining).  You still can't ignore that Shiranui is referred to as male many times, as is Ammy depending on who you talk to in the game.  Of course, if you want a true cop-out answer, you could just say that Amaterasu is genderless.  That's apparently what the Japanese version did.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 8, 2008)

Yojimaru said:


> Yes. YES. YES.
> 
> Amaterasu IS the divine spirit that animated the statue.  Shiranui WAS referred to as male.  You're right in regard to alpha female behavior.  Gasping in surprise doesn't involve panting whenever overly endowed Rao appears (oh, or the whining).  You still can't ignore that Shiranui is referred to as male many times, as is Ammy depending on who you talk to in the game.  Of course, if you want a true cop-out answer, you could just say that Amaterasu is genderless.  That's apparently what the Japanese version did.



I don't really mind the gender. My main gripe is this...

Except that Ammy IS the WOLF. People are saying that "Ammy took a wolf form" when in fact her REAL form IS the WOLF. SHE WAS NEVER A FUCKING HUMANOID GODDESS.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 8, 2008)

After doing some searching around it would seem the Japanese version of Okami specifically refers to her as a female. I did not find anything on the NA version, but meh, the story is based off Japanese folklore, so the JP version is good enough for me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 8, 2008)

AlexX said:


> After doing some searching around it would seem the Japanese version of Okami specifically refers to her as a female. I did not find anything on the NA version, but meh, the story is based off Japanese folklore, so the JP version is good enough for me.



Yeah, it is based on Japanese mythology, but my main gripe is that people are confusing the real mythology to the in-game mythology. >_>


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 8, 2008)

Back on topic people.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 9, 2008)

Opening:

http://www.capcom.co.jp/tatsucap/movie.html (click the first one).

If it doesn't work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHieD8iQJs8&fmt=18


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2008)

Game is out - and I have it...

<333333333 HOLY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME SAUCE SMOTHERED IN GOODNESS GRAVY.

Hell, even with a smaller roster this game absolutely trumps Brawl!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Game is out - and I have it...
> 
> <333333333 HOLY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME SAUCE SMOTHERED IN GOODNESS GRAVY.
> 
> Hell, even with a smaller roster this game absolutely trumps Brawl!




Damn, you have a japanese Wii?


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 12, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Damn, you have a japanese Wii?



Either that or he has very reliable resources.

This game, plus the fact that we finally have a non-teaser trailer for the Yatterman movie actually managed to satisfy my lust for excitement.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Game is out - and I have it...
> 
> <333333333 HOLY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME SAUCE SMOTHERED IN GOODNESS GRAVY.
> 
> Hell, even with a smaller roster this game absolutely trumps Brawl!


which is your opinion =3 I prefer my Brawl over another Capcom Vs


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 12, 2008)

This game plays DIFFERENTLY from the older series - I mean, yeah the basics are there, but damn... Marvel never has the ability to let you play as a humongous golden mecha with a stomp super yelling out GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTAN!

Fuck your opinion!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This game plays DIFFERENTLY from the older series - I mean, yeah the basics are there, but damn... Marvel never has the ability to let you play as a humongous golden mecha with a stomp super yelling out GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTAN!
> 
> Fuck your opinion!


No...but we have the Sentinal and the Juggernaut bitch
again Capcom being the tough guy in the fighting school asking another group to fight their guys.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 12, 2008)

Except Lightan =/= SentinEl and Juggernaut.

There's a vast amount of difference that such a comparison shows ignorance!

And yeah, way more different than your "gnolls" from RO's "kobolds".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 12, 2008)

Except Lightan =/= SentinEl and Juggernaut.

There's a vast amount of difference that such a comparison shows ignorance!

And yeah, way more different than your "gnolls" from RO's "kobolds".


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Except Lightan =/= SentinEl and Juggernaut.
> 
> There's a vast amount of difference that such a comparison shows ignorance!
> 
> And yeah, way more different than your "gnolls" from RO's "kobolds".


still shows your ignorance too =3

you still dont realize I explain why I'm not interested in this game

its another Capcom vs...so I'll just stick with my SNK vs Capcom its the only one I need.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hell, even with a smaller roster this game absolutely trumps Brawl!


I'm afraid the absence of Speed Racer and Speedy from the Samurai Pizza Cats make this impossible.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm afraid the absence of Speed Racer and Speedy from the Samurai Pizza Cats make this impossible.



Lightan is enough to carry the roster for himself and wins with it.

Heck, the fact that they add interesting details like Yatterman 1 having different mechas depending on his color (e.g. default color has Yatterwan, p2 color has Yatterpelican) and Lightan changing his "name" depending on his color... and the fact that their voices actually alter to show it!

Sure Speed missing the action is rather disappointing, but it is overlooked by the other awesomeness.

Also, fuck Samurai Pizza Cats.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> still shows your ignorance too =3
> 
> you still dont realize I explain why I'm not interested in this game
> 
> its another Capcom vs...so I'll just stick with my SNK vs Capcom its the only one I need.



Your response pretty much confirms why there shouldn't be any argument. *SNK* VS CAPCOM... dear lord...


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL @ Doronjo's ending... i'm guessing that was a rival evil trio? And the credits featured a minigame set to the tune of Orpheus In The Underworld. 

EDIT: It's official. Yatterman has the best ending! X3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Lightan is enough to carry the roster for himself and wins with it.
> 
> Heck, the fact that they add interesting details like Yatterman 1 having different mechas depending on his color (e.g. default color has Yatterwan, p2 color has Yatterpelican) and Lightan changing his "name" depending on his color... and the fact that their voices actually alter to show it!
> 
> ...



oh dont you get on SNK, in my eyes KoF is better than SF, but again thats *my *opinion, and its one of the few games that THEY made the money from the game while the rest is capcom.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> LOL @ Doronjo's ending... i'm guessing that was a rival evil trio? And the credits featured a minigame set to the tune of Orpheus In The Underworld.
> 
> EDIT: It's official. Yatterman has the best ending! X3



It's Can-Can music. I too was surprised. XD

The team Doronjo faced is none other than Devilot of Capcom's Cyberbots.

And yeah, Yatterman 1 ending is epic!



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh dont you get on SNK, in my eyes KoF is better than SF, but again thats *my *opinion, and its one of the few games that THEY made the money from the game while the rest is capcom.



No, KoF is fine (at least, 98, 2003 and XI).

But you said SNK vs. Capcom, not Capcom vs. SNK. Everyone knows SNK vs. Capcom: Chaos, is the worst fighting game to have a versus in its title (if not worse than MK vs DC).

OST RIP!!!

http://www.zshare.net/download/52660720fca542d6/
http://www.zshare.net/download/5266301338dc3fd5/


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's Can-Can music. I too was surprised. XD
> 
> The team Doronjo faced is none other than Devilot of Capcom's Cyberbots.
> 
> ...



and you forgot about
_SNK vs. Capcom: The Match of the Millennium_

thats the one I play, sad...very sad you think that was the only SNK vs


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

It's in a Neo-Geo handheld. How can you expect a lot of people to play it? >_>

Character themes uploaded in youtube for hearing pleasure!

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1D23855AFA3E63C


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm afraid the absence of Speed Racer and Speedy from the Samurai Pizza Cats make this impossible.



People cared they weren't in it?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

^That.

Heard the music? Quite hot-blooded, don't you agree?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, i love all the music, a lot of the remixed themes are great!


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> People cared they weren't in it?


Why do you think you and WO are the only ones who care about it anymore? =P


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey! I like it too! >:3


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Hey! I like it too! >:3


Nope, sorry. You don't count. :newyears:

EDIT: Aww, that emote doesn't work here...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Why do you think you and WO are the only ones who care about it anymore? =P



I care because I have the game... and some of the furries in SRK. Dunno about Talbain. :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay, I'm the only furry who has the game! 8D


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope Talbain will be in the game :3 I might consider buying it. 
I'm not really a big fan on fighting games becuase I suck ass at them.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> I hope Talbain will be in the game :3 I might consider buying it.
> I'm not really a big fan on fighting games becuase I suck ass at them.



I used to suck at them as well, just play them a lot and you'll get better.

<--loves playing marvel vs capcom 1 still and kicks major ass at it. lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 17, 2008)

Talbain's not here.

He's only loved in West sadly.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well i hope they make a 2 then, most likely though they will put in Felicia or Demitri for a second DarkStalker though.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

They'll most likely put Felicia, as Demitri means more "models" to do.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 1, 2009)

True but would his models be easier or harder to do than Talbain's?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Dunno.

But Japan doesn't like him - only US.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Dunno.
> 
> But Japan doesn't like him - only US.


Why? Because he's not a trap or loli? =X


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Oops wrong term.

It's not that they don't like him. They just have other characters who are more fave'd. Same reason to why no Aulbath/Rikuo, Sasquatch and Victor.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 2, 2009)

People like them?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2009)

It's just that people like the others more.

On a related note, Roll is made of win.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's just that people like the others more.
> 
> On a related note, Roll is made of win.



Yeah, i saw someone using her so cheaply, shes gonna get so abused in this game, lol.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

Which is a good thing really.


----------

